Ask HN: For political demonstrations – What privacy features should FB develop? - mercurialshark
======
allears
Yup. That's FB's business model you're talking about. If you could measure
privacy, every additional bit FB allows means that much less profit. How much
do you think they're willing to forego?

------
api
Facebook... privacy features... lol

~~~
mercurialshark
Additional question. How can separate platforms/apps take advantage of
facebook data without degrading user privacy? Ex. If I wanted to communicate
with my existing FB network, without exposing myself to FB.

